# NJ Turnpike turnaround question



## MattW (May 8, 2013)

We'll be traveling to a place near the Meadowlands complex in New Jersey soon and I have a question about the turnpike.

http://goo.gl/maps/zpcfF

That link shows what looks like a "turnaround" where NB vehicles can go southbound again. The "normal" directions to our destination would take us through the interchange nightmare around the south end of the Meadowlands Complex with what looks like having to take five different ramps, all of which basically lead into each other and is in short, extremely confusing at least from the map. However, it looks like it would be a simple matter to take the turnaround, and approach that more northern exit and simplify the merging. However, I can't tell if that's a turnaround for any vehicles, or just official vehicles. Does anyone know if it's legal for just any vehicle to use this "turnaround?"

Thanks!


----------



## greatcats (May 8, 2013)

MattW said:


> We'll be traveling to a place near the Meadowlands complex in New Jersey soon and I have a question about the turnpike.http://goo.gl/maps/zpcfF
> 
> That link shows what looks like a "turnaround" where NB vehicles can go southbound again. The "normal" directions to our destination would take us through the interchange nightmare around the south end of the Meadowlands Complex with what looks like having to take five different ramps, all of which basically lead into each other and is in short, extremely confusing at least from the map. However, it looks like it would be a simple matter to take the turnaround, and approach that more northern exit and simplify the merging. However, I can't tell if that's a turnaround for any vehicles, or just official vehicles. Does anyone know if it's legal for just any vehicle to use this "turnaround?"
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not certain, but I am former New Jersey resident but have not driven the Turnpike in recent years in that area, but it sounds like it might be a turn through the Vince Lombardi service area.


----------



## AlanB (May 8, 2013)

greatcats said:


> I'm not certain, but I am former New Jersey resident but have not driven the Turnpike in recent years in that area, but it sounds like it might be a turn through the Vince Lombardi service area.


No, that turnaround is south of the Vince Lombardi service area.

And Matt, AFAIK, it is emergency vehicles only. One could got a bit further to the service area and turn around there, but that might actually be worse than going into the Meadowlands from 16W. You should also know that they don't always open that special entrance for the Meadowlands from those southbound lanes. It depends on the event as to whether or not they open the special ramp.

It's also worth noting that going to the turnaround, even if it is legal to use it, would result in a higher toll for the using the Turnpike. It's at least $1 more to exit at 18W which is the last toll booth right before the turnaround and the official end of tolls for the road, than it is to exist at 16W.

How soon do you need to know for sure? I'll probably be on that section of highway next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## MattW (May 8, 2013)

We would need to know by this weekend unfortunately. An extra dollar isn't a dealbreaker, and is better than risking an accident or ticket for all the merging weirdness. I guess the service plaza is not too far onwards so we could turn around there, I hadn't even thought about that. I also hadn't considered the exit being closed except on event days. Is there a place that lists when it might be open or closed? I've checked the turnpike authority website, and other than listing it as an interchange, I can't see one way or another whether it would be closed or not.


----------



## AlanB (May 8, 2013)

Well, you're going to be dealing with merging madness no matter what you do coming from the turnpike. Frankly I'm not sure that one way is all that much better than the other. And doing that turn around or the service area is going to add just as many turns & merges, and more, as you'd see getting off at 16W. I'm not sure when you were last there, but they've redesigned and rebuilt the entire 16W exit from the toll booths on to Rt. 3 & the Meadowlands about 2 or 3 years ago now.

I never went looking for a place to see if it is open or closed, I just know that when I drive by most times the electronic signs are all indicating that the exit is closed. If there is a place, it would most likely be on the Meadowlands Website.

Frankly the best & easiest way into the Meadowlands is to take Patterson Plank Road from Rt. 17; this is the least used entrance.


----------



## railiner (May 8, 2013)

If you do decide to turn around at Vince Lombardi Plaza, be careful....it is a confusing maze as well. For example if you are on the Eastern Spur of the Turnpike, and intend to turn around there, you will end up going south, but on the Western Spur unless you are very careful....believe me, a real maze.....


----------



## MattW (May 9, 2013)

Taking another look at things, I think we're going to take Alan's suggestion and go up route 17. Still a lot of merging, but a bit more spread out so it's a little more sane. Thanks Alan, and everyone who responded!


----------

